# prochem... rate or hate?



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

*prochem, rate or hate*​
rate 9676.19%hate3023.81%


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

cos ive heard good stuff, now conflicting material is frequently popping up...

only people who have used before, also if you hate, or extremely rate, please list why, and what you used/would use otherwise

thank you

ooooossshh 600 posts, bang tidy

oh, and how you would compare it to wildcat as im ineterested in this lab also


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

As good as anything else I've used(Sciroxx,ROHM)


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

have used in past with no problem but with all the fakes and bad legit gear malarcky i will be swerving from now on


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Rate I love prochem their stuff works just as well as any genuine pharma gear!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Tri Test 400 as good as anything i've used and cheap as chips (@Gordon Ramsay's).


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

I've used the nandrotest and oxybol on different occasions a couple of years ago and thought they was utter tosh but used their one rip more recently and loved it despite the pip! Not used any of the other products as far as I remember


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

recently used some of their prop immediately following on from a global britannic vial and i have to say the 'oomph' just wasnt there with the prochem.

i then moved to vishnu for my last 2 vials and they were remarkably better


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

just to add: the prochem prop was painless to the point where I didn't even know I'd done a jab AT ALL, even 2ml in delt

take that how you wish


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Iv used some brands Eurochem, WC, lixus, Pro.Chem one is not better then the other but as far as injections and smoothness & PIP etc goes PC has alway been very PIP free for me worst PIP i ever got was from EuroChem horrible horrible PIP.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

synthasize said:


> just to add: the prochem prop was painless to the point where I didn't even know I'd done a jab AT ALL, even 2ml in delt
> 
> take that how you wish


TestPronate?

Yea i frontloaded with 2 lots of it and didn't feel Oooomph either.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I rate them. I've never had any problems with their products, no PIP etc (I'm unable to use the likes of WILDCAT because it leaves me crippled) and always had the desired results.

Unless something cheaper comes my way with a good rep, I'm going to stick with them.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> Rate I love prochem their stuff works just as well as any genuine pharma gear!


I wouldnt go as far to say its just as good as pharma but i have been using only PC for the last few years and never had an issue!!

Iv had -

Test E

One Rip

TrenTest

Test P

Winstrol

Anavar

Theres probably a couple iv forgotten. The only thing iv had off them and really didnt rate was Aromasin - reason being i couldnt tell if it was doing anything or not.

The rest of the stuff iv mentioned i would give the thumbs up for :thumb:

I must add though... I am *SICK TO DEATH* of hearing all this PC crap! Like i said on another similar thread, *IF YOU DONT TRUST YOUR SOURCE, DONT BUY IT OR FIND ANOTHER SOURCE*


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Their dbol is good!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

I've used their dbol and oxy's, thought both were ok.

Use their t400 and one rip and don't rate either.

Found tntmast250 much better.

I know people will say ah your diet must be **** etc, but I dropped pc t400 and used another lab and saw results pretty quick.

Actually I used their oral winny cpl yrs ago and my strength shot right up so that I was happy with.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I rate prochem....

But as i keep saying...i rate Veyron more


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

sorry totally forgot to add the poll


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have chosen hate even thought I have limited experience with it. Tried dbol which were not great. T400 which was decent and nandrotest which was garbage. So all things weighed up I have voted for hate!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Dont rate their orals, but the injectibles i have had have been very good. T400, Mast Enan and Tren Enan.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

This is where you should be at mate


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I prefer Wildcat, although I know alot of people don't get on with Wildcat stuff because of how it's put together, I have never had a problem with their oil's and I think they produce the best orals in the game.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> View attachment 77314
> 
> 
> This is where you should be at mate


10ml Vials are for pussies............................


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> View attachment 77314
> 
> 
> This is where you should be at mate


Wouldn't cook my chips in that sh1te! lol

Only joking, never used mate


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Beans said:


> 10ml Vials are for pussies............................


In one shot?........


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Wouldn't cook my chips in that sh1te! lol
> 
> Only joking, never used mate


LOL,

I swear by it mate! Will never change!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Veyron does not seem to be that popular around here but hey what do iknow maybe their GTG?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> In one shot?........


Yep!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Veyron does not seem to be that popular around here but hey what do iknow maybe their GTG?


It's because they're EFP (Elite Fitness Pharmaceuticals) re-branded, which had a bad reputation.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Veyron does not seem to be that popular around here but hey what do iknow maybe their GTG?


I dont think it's too popular at all on forums.

Definitely gtg, like i say, i'd choose it over any gear - it comforts me :laugh:


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

had about 20 bottles of the stuff and 2 bottles have been crap, so wouldnt say i hate them but defo would use a different lab if the dealer had other stuff avilable, alpha phara is by the the best imo


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

jaypricel19 said:


> had about 20 bottles of the stuff and 2 bottles have been crap, so wouldnt say i hate them but defo would use a different lab if the dealer had other stuff avilable, alpha phara is by the the best imo


LOL, how did you manage all that negative rep?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Beans said:


> LOL, how did you manage all that negative rep?


i know, i think everyone is working for pro chem, defo a touchie subject on the board


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, if I was you I'd start a new account and get this one deleted. Nobody will take you seriously with all those little red bars below your username.


----------



## keroseen73 (May 12, 2009)

Ive used PC

TriTest 400

TrenTest 300

Trenanate 200

Nandrophen 200

Equitest 400

Equibol 300

Aromasin 10mg

Turinabol 10mg

The TriTest has been ok apart from one 2008 batch which was absolute crap, the Tren has given the usual tren sides but I don't believe the Trenanate is 200mg/ml. It's hard to be acurate with the others as they're always part of a stack. I trust my source completely, he's been a long time supplier of PC. Personally I've decided to keep my cycles as simple as possible, make them largely Test based and buy a 2 point blood test from now on. I'll test myself before cycle and then 4 weeks in. I'm also gonna stick to pharma as much as possible. If the bloods are good I'll stock up a few cycles worth.

One last thing, I started training at 18 and started gear at 20 (which I regret badly btw if you're young and reading this) I'm 38 now and have tried a lot of different drugs and labs. In my early 20's I had legit Holland Sus and Negma Parabolan. Nothing made by any UGL I've tried is anywhere close to real Euro Pharma gear and tbh the Asian Pharma Test even when legit isn't that close either.

I'm no guru, not even close but I know I'd gladly stick to Holland or English Sus and nothing else if I could get it.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Beans said:


> LOL, if I was you I'd start a new account and get this one deleted. Nobody will take you seriously with all those little red bars below your username.


yeah i noticed them, why are they red lol people been giving me bad rep?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

jaypricel19 said:


> yeah i noticed them, why are they red lol people been giving me bad rep?


Yeah dude LOADS lol..


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

jaypricel19 said:


> yeah i noticed them, why are they red lol people been giving me bad rep?


Got it in one!

You must have some extremely controversial views...??!!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Click the settings button at the top of the page, I'd love to read the comments lol


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Feelin-Big said:


> Got it in one!
> 
> You must have some extremely controversial views...??!!


lol i only said i had a bad batch of pro chem wtf


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

keroseen73 said:


> Ive used PC
> 
> TriTest 400
> 
> ...


why do you regret going on young pal? i started at 21 am now 22 :/ lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

jaypricel19 said:


> lol i only said i had a bad batch of pro chem wtf


Wear the negative with pride, dont take it personal, and f**k em


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

jaypricel19 said:


> lol i only said i had a bad batch of pro chem wtf


Rep everyone and you might get lucky and someone will rep you back... then you will eventually go green!!


----------



## keroseen73 (May 12, 2009)

Like a Boss said:


> why do you regret going on young pal? i started at 21 am now 22 :/ lol


I guess I should qualify why I said that. If you're not planning to compete I personally believe if you spend 10 good years from 20 to 30 training natty when you get to your mid to late 30's you will hold more size with less gear, recover your natty levels more easily and be in better health than if you hit the juice early.

I ain't no training yoda but I know if you invest 10 years training like Dorian, 4 days a week short intense heavy work, religously eat 4kcal high protein clean diet, stay fit and don't skip cardio and sleep 8 hours a night you'll get to 30 with a rock solid base of quality muscle that will be with you for life. You'll have a healthy heart, a fresh endocrine system, good natty test levels and you'll be paid back big time through your 30's with a much easier time recovering from cycles. You'll need way less gear to keep growing and you always will.

I guess I sound like your dad and I know I didn't give a toss what my health was gonna be like approaching 40 when I was 22. I give a toss now though cause in the end you don't ever recover properly and any time spent off cycle aint funny. Take advantage of your natural Test and GH levels, they may not feel enough at the moment but believe me you'd kill for em in 20 years.

Sorry bout the hijack OP.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Aggression said:


> TestPronate?
> 
> Yea i frontloaded with 2 lots of it and didn't feel Oooomph either.


yeah testpronate mate, i felt a definite drop after i finished the GB and moved onto the PC, at first I was just happy there was no PIP unlike GB but now I think it was a bit ****. My delts were virgin sites before those jabs too, and NO pain whatsoever, which doesnt seem right.

I think I'll try WC next.


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

Normally only use pharmaceutical grade gear. Having said that I've tried two Pro Chem products. Not really much to form an opinion on but here it is... Their deca which was supposed to be 300mg/ml and was complete ****. Absolutely useless. Gave them another chance and bought Tren Acetate and I really liked that. I'd buy their products again but they'll never be my first choice.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I rate it.

On their T400 now and up from 77kg to 85kg in 4.5 weeks. Can't complain (yes I know most will be water atm).

Haven't used any other brands but might get some Vishnu or Prestige whilst they're new and doing well.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

vishnu and veyron just look so cheap and tacky im not convinced lol..... has any1 seeen that other lab `candy top labels` pfff i mean whos gonna trust a name that sounds childish lol #worrying


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

keroseen73 said:


> I guess I sound like your dad and I know I didn't give a toss what my health was gonna be like approaching 40 when I was 22. I give a toss now though cause in the end you don't ever recover properly and any time spent off cycle aint funny. Take advantage of your natural Test and GH levels, they may not feel enough at the moment but believe me you'd kill for em in 20 years.
> 
> Sorry bout the hijack OP.


my dads dead :|


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RATE.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah I like them.

I prefer Wild cat tho. Their blends are the business.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Rate em, love their tren e


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

rate and love them

sometimes when ppl bash them im thinkin are we actually taking the same stuff

cannot fault their win/var/1 rip


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Iv done their Tren , masteron, Test enan 300 , TriTest 400, Deca, Tbol, Clomid. All where spot on but hey thats just my experience:cool:


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

I think it's good stuff,

I've used there Oxybol and Dbol, got good gains with both


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MXD said:


> Yeah I like them.
> 
> I prefer Wild cat tho. Their blends are the business.


Yeah they do have great blends they really do  & the fact that they do 20ml vials for a pretty nice price is awesome  Can`t get it anymore though as my source was stupid enough to get busted! :cursing:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

the oils ive used i rate

the high strength orals are think are poor, especially winny and vars.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Used to rate them but found a few products recently a bit **** so will be giving pc a miss until they stop putting sh1t out.

And no they weren't fake before any clever Cnut tries that one.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I rate them but then I've never had a problem with the products. Currently I'm using ROHM and seeing some awesome lifts

Funny how everyone that gives positive feedback is working for PC and how everyone who has bad experiences has fake gear. Some people just get on better with certain products. For example I can't use Karachi sus but omnadren I get awesome results, both a 250 test blend.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rate them, never had a problem with them


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Neither...PC TT400 is great, Nandrotest 400 is sh1t....so cancel each other out :lol:

But will be using their tren, mast, 1 rip soon


----------



## jay159 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ive just finished a bottle of pro chem deca n there aint a chance in hell it was dosed correctly...ran it with sus. Luckily that was orate so i got a sex drive n some gains..


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Rate it all they way, only product that I am bothered about is one rip and thats because im soft, there are other good labs out there too.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

prochem are on there way down the pan


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

usin tri-test 400 now, no pip at all... used prochem dbol also. great stuff...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Been using for years along with many others, rate very highly indeed.

Most the competing bodybuilders I know use pro chem as well.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

It's not a particularly objective thread on this lab, they've had recent issues for sure, perhaps they could have been handled a little better.

Their compounds have broadly been effective enough over the last few yearsaccording to most users, most will only judge them on recent issues so for me the thread isn't justly representative. Like everything in life - good experience you tell a few, bad experience you tell everyone.

Going forward i hope they get their act together - and i think they will. If they fukc up again then it will be unforgivable for most.


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

who rates british dragon ? lol


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> It's not a particularly objective thread on this lab, they've had recent issues for sure, perhaps they could have been handled a little better.
> 
> Their compounds have broadly been effective enough over the last few yearsaccording to most users, most will only judge them on recent issues so for me the thread isn't justly representative. Like everything in life - good experience you tell a few, bad experience you tell everyone.
> 
> Going forward i hope they get their act together - and i think they will. If they fukc up again then it will be unforgivable for most.


i hear what you say mate, but it dont really count what they were like in the past... were gonna use the gear now, and if theres better stuff out there, past reputation will obviously not be regarded for new users...

reputation takes years to build and seconds to lose...as they say


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Like a Boss said:


> i hear what you say mate, but it dont really count what they were like in the past... were gonna use the gear now, and if theres better stuff out there, past reputation will obviously not be regarded for new users...
> 
> reputation takes years to build and seconds to lose...as they say


Actually you do count what they were like in the past and you can't simply disregard history, whether you want to or not. Pc have a good history and good reputation for being consistent, everyone runs into problems at some point.

Since Pc have a good history, we are aware they have the potential regardless of any current speculation or minor issues. For example if a new lab opened and immediately ran into trouble it is likely you would disregard them instantaneously and wouldn't even consider them. Where as you've made this thread about Pc and the fact your asking for opinions shows your considering them and illustrates Pc's history has affected you, perhaps only subliminally though.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I have only used their anavar(10mg tabs) and deca, i personally rate them from *MY* experience with their stuff.

Jabs were painless and the results prove that my source is selling me legit stuff...period stopped, no pms, grew, was stronger, etc

I did once use a different brand of deca from another source and i sh!t you not, my ass swelled like a fekkin balloon, the pain was unreal...but i still got good results, can't remember the brand but will hunt the bottle down in the morning and get back to you all on that(yes, i DID keep the bottle, still half left in it, just to remind me which brand NOT to buy again...it hurt too much!)


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ser said:


> I have only used their anavar(10mg tabs) and deca, i personally rate them from *MY* experience with their stuff.
> 
> Jabs were painless and the results prove that my source is selling me legit stuff...period stopped, no pms, grew, was stronger, etc
> 
> I did once use a different brand of deca from another source and i sh!t you not, *my ass swelled like a fekkin balloon, the pain was unreal...but i still got good results*, can't remember the brand but will hunt the bottle down in the morning and get back to you all on that(yes, i DID keep the bottle, still half left in it, just to remind me which brand NOT to buy again...it hurt too much!)


If you could sort out the pain bit then you could make a fortune selling it to women you want a booty like j-lo or kim kardashian!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

haha, the pain wasn't worth it though...and i couldn't sit down properly, walked funny and couldn't bend down at all...looked like a right eejit and it lasted for around a week-10 days...just in time to get next jab Joyous times lol.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ser said:


> haha, the pain wasn't worth it though...and i couldn't sit down properly, walked funny and couldn't bend down at all...looked like a right eejit and it lasted for around a week-10 days...just in time to get next jab Joyous times lol.


If you need anyoen to massage your booty then im your man lol, well thats if weeman isnt up to the job


----------



## musclechemistry (Mar 21, 2012)

I've used their tren test which I really like, I've used their deca for my sore joints but can't say it's done much for them.

Orals I've used oxys and dianabol neither I rated that well but I may have expected too much because it was my 1st time ever using orals.

But I can't rate their tren test highly enough, oh and their super tren is very enjoyable to use an hour b4 training.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> I have only used their anavar(10mg tabs) and deca, i personally rate them from *MY* experience with their stuff.
> 
> Jabs were painless and the results prove that my source is selling me legit stuff...period stopped, no pms, grew, was stronger, etc
> 
> I did once use a different brand of deca from another source and i sh!t you not, my ass swelled like a fekkin balloon, the pain was unreal...but i still got good results, can't remember the brand but will hunt the bottle down in the morning and get back to you all on that(yes, i DID keep the bottle, still half left in it, just to remind me which brand NOT to buy again...it hurt too much!)


 Their Deca is good PC i mean but i loved WildCat deca that was great stuff running DecaTest 500 my next blast and want to add something els into the mix gonna be a great blast i think


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

musclechemistry said:


> I've used their tren test which I really like, I've used their deca for my sore joints but can't say it's done much for them.
> 
> Orals I've used oxys and dianabol neither I rated that well but I may have expected too much because it was my 1st time ever using orals.
> 
> But I can't rate their tren test highly enough, *oh and their super tren is very enjoyable to use an hour b4 training*.


Amen to that!! Only thing of PC's I rate


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Neva tryd it would like to but had few negative posts lately


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Hasnt anyone on here sent away any PC gear to have it checked out?

Some people were talking about their poor Winnys and Var - Well send them off and see what active ingrediants they have in them.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Graham-jack said:


> Hasnt anyone on here sent away any PC gear to have it checked out?
> 
> Some people were talking about their poor Winnys and Var - Well send them off and see what active ingrediants they have in them.


Are you willing to pay for it! I dont know of many places you can go to and say...'' This is made in an UGL and is supposed to be var, can you test it for me'' LOL


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Are you willing to pay for it! I dont know of many places you can go to and say...'' This is made in an UGL and is supposed to be var, can you test it for me'' LOL


haha

Was wanting some winny's actually but been put off cause my source buys from pro chem.

Do you know if Alpha Pharmacies are any good?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

prob the best brand iv used, and iv used a fair few (apart from pharma grade)


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Graham-jack said:


> haha
> 
> Was wanting some winny's actually but been put off cause my source buys from pro chem.
> 
> Do you know if Alpha Pharmacies are any good?


Alpha pharma winny is good, but don't be fooled by the name, it's still a ugl


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Alpha pharma winny is good, but don't be fooled by the name, it's still a ugl


I'll try and see if my source knows anyone who can get stuff from Alpha. That's the problem, Most of the lads in the gym just get theirs from PC. It seems to be taking over lol

Did you have the oral form of winny from Alpha or the amp?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Graham-jack said:


> I'll try and see if my source knows anyone who can get stuff from Alpha. That's the problem, Most of the lads in the gym just get theirs from PC. It seems to be taking over lol
> 
> Did you have the oral form of winny from Alpha or the amp?


The tabs mate


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> The tabs mate


Okay, i'll check them out.


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

using there var at the moment and loving allthough somebody has told me there are some fakes going around in my area


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Very happy with their test enanthate. dbol, less happy with but that's because I don't like dbol.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I rate PC


----------



## L.Richards (Feb 19, 2012)

on prochem now nandrotest 400 had 4ml 2ml a week for 2weeks now down to 1ml a week all going well gained half a stone and strength gains are all good! just waiting for this deca to kick in now


----------



## sconcau84 (Jun 9, 2010)

hi, what about on this winstrol?

is good?


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Used Test-E 300 at 600mg per week and pip was fine and everything was great.

Now using Tri-test 400 at 1G per week and the PIP is painful as hell. Numb ass for 3-4 days.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

sconcau84 said:


> hi, what about on this winstrol?
> 
> is good?


Looks fine, is the same as my Oxybol packaging and with the same tabs except they are blue not red.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Got my prochem in today... reading threads like this (especially by that poster talking about it giving him a serious infection... ie contaminated gear) is really not great for my peace of mind! As this is my first cycle I am already suffering from bad PIP and the injection site is sore, posts of that nature do nothing but cause me more anxiety.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

never had a problem used for last 2 years depends if u trust your source i guess


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Rate, my stuff was great!!!


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Never had problems with them.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Its all i use...growing like a Dandilion.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Still good sh*t defo


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been using their OneRip and have now moved on to their Sus250 to cruise on, and I can't fault the stuff.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Only used there NPP and DBOL and didn't rate either one if im honest, no chance NPP is 200mg/ml... but other products could be GTG.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

What a most peculiar thread (really trying hard not to offend)

Either

a.) The product contains what it claims or

b.) It doesn't.

Everything else is bull$hit.

Having used PC, I believe their products are fine, thank you very much. Result based.

Just because somebody doesn't respond to something doesn't mean it doesn't work or isn't legit.

I'd trust PC to be accurate more than I would people using their gear correctly (eg. $hit training and diet).

Does it contain what it says? Yes or no.

Everything else is virtually worthless.

For me and those I know, PC is a definite "yes".


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Have to say I rate them, only used their Dbol and test enth but happy with both.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I rate their TREN but i recently used their oxybol only got through half a tub and fcuked them off as they were sh*t not a single pound gained or ounce of bloat my mate was the same really p*ssed us off and a few peeps on here think the same about them but going to start their TRITREN in june as loved it last summer just hope their doses are up to scratch as they seem to be inconsistant from what ive heard about the 2008 t400 carry on! And you would think if their oils were GTG their orals would be that is what i thought when i tried to kick start with their oxys i was lookin forward to a good kick up the backside a begining of this cycle but just had to wait for the enanthate to kick in schering/bayer TESTOVIRON DEPOT pakistan


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

spike said:


> What a most peculiar thread (really trying hard not to offend)
> 
> Either
> 
> ...


Have you seen Bill C's testing thread? It suggests that some of their stuff is under dosed.

IMO you are a mug if you trust any UGL.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Have you seen Bill C's testing thread? It suggests that some of their stuff is under dosed.
> 
> IMO you are a mug if you trust any UGL.


I didn't mention anything about trust. My statement was intended to convey my belief that the products I had purchased, manufactured by ProChem, were testosterone and npp.

Was "IMO you are a mug ..." addressed to me in that particularly lame cowardly fashion where one insults someone but maintains deniability?

Just wondering.

If so, surely somewhat unnecessary?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

spike said:


> *I didn't mention anything about trust*. My statement was intended to convey my belief that the products I had purchased, manufactured by ProChem, were testosterone and npp.
> 
> Was "IMO you are a mug ..." addressed to me in that particularly lame cowardly fashion where one insults someone but maintains deniability?
> 
> ...


Err, yes you did.

Yes, it was addressed to you and anyone else. Apologies if the word 'mug' caused any offence. Substitute for 'silly billy' if you prefer.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

originally i voted yes when this thread started. Now, i wouldnt touch them till they get their act together. Quality has dropped and hearing far too many bad reviews of users, in person.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> It's because they're EFP (Elite Fitness Pharmaceuticals) re-branded, which had a bad reputation.


Wow

didnt know this

I bought over a good load of there stuff a couple of years back and absoloutly loved it


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Clubber, when do you think quality dropped?

I bought few bottles end of last year/early this year, would those be affected?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Clubber, when do you think quality dropped?
> 
> I bought few bottles end of last year/early this year, would those be affected?


50mg winnys did f-all, even at 100mg ED, not sides, dryness, sore joints etc. Was the 2nd time i tried them, first time i wasnt impressed either but thought id give them another go.

50mg Var, again, ****e @ 100-150mg, test levels increased while on them, was horny as hell so makes me wonder whether dbol was in them + hear alot of folks getting gyno from them. Bollocks to that, especially at that price.

1-rip, did 6 weeks at between 6-8.5ml each week but never got any tren sides, no sweats at night, nightmares, trouble sleeping + i dieted down harder than ive ever done in the past and results were no wear near as good as other cycles using similar meds, with less dieting, so i dont think there was hardly any tren-ace in the bloody thing. Other users i know on forums have said the same thing.

TT400s. A doorman i work with jabbed some of this in his shoulder, MASSIVE swellings which lasted days. Been using gear for years so no issues with the jab. He did a glute jab after that and again, huge PIP and swellings. Binned!

just think they've got some major issues to deal with, or they simply dont give a toss anymore.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> 50mg winnys did f-all, even at 100mg ED, not sides, dryness, sore joints etc. Was the 2nd time i tried them, first time i wasnt impressed either but thought id give them another go.
> 
> 50mg Var, again, ****e @ 100-150mg, test levels increased while on them, was horny as hell so makes me wonder whether dbol was in them + hear alot of folks getting gyno from them. Bollocks to that, especially at that price.
> 
> ...


iv heard the same about their winny too mate,

however im using their tren a atm, only been on it 4 days and im struggling to sleep big time! which suggests to me its ok...?

must be some certain batches that seem to be affected?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Seems their orals aren't great according to the people in this thread. Wanted to do a tbol cycle and pro chems all I can get. Fkkkkk.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Mey said:


> Seems their orals aren't great according to the people in this thread. Wanted to do a tbol cycle and pro chems all I can get. Fkkkkk.


didnt know they made a tbol!

can u get WC?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> 50mg winnys did f-all, even at 100mg ED, not sides, dryness, sore joints etc. Was the 2nd time i tried them, first time i wasnt impressed either but thought id give them another go.
> 
> 50mg Var, again, ****e @ 100-150mg, test levels increased while on them, was horny as hell so makes me wonder whether dbol was in them + hear alot of folks getting gyno from them. Bollocks to that, especially at that price.
> 
> ...


i got the same reaction as your work mate ,didn't want to believe it was the gear i even did 0.5 of a ml out of a brand new unopened vial and the swelling and pip was unbelievable ... doubt i'll ever use pc gear again ..


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

tprice said:


> didnt know they made a tbol!
> 
> can u get WC?


I didn't either till I saw a few threads of people running it here and rating it highly.










Think I can get some wildcat, not all though.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Mey said:


> Seems their orals aren't great according to the people in this thread. Wanted to do a tbol cycle and pro chems all I can get. Fkkkkk.


I'm mid tbol cycle from prochem - I'm very pleased and if you look about you'll see alot of posts pro prochem orals.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> 50mg winnys did f-all, even at 100mg ED, not sides, dryness, sore joints etc. Was the 2nd time i tried them, first time i wasnt impressed either but thought id give them another go.
> 
> 50mg Var, again, ****e @ 100-150mg, test levels increased while on them, was horny as hell so makes me wonder whether dbol was in them + hear alot of folks getting gyno from them. Bollocks to that, especially at that price.
> 
> ...


Damn it i got winny, 1rip, tren-e and mast-e in my stash...so a bit worried now tbh....just started on the 1rip today so will see how things go.

I had a bad reaction to nandtrotest last year, there is a thread on here, and back then no one wanted to listen as PC were highly regarded, surprising how things change within a space of 6 months!

would ROHM be the preferred alternative? I havent heard much about them and from the t400 i've used it seems good and pip/infection free!

Wildcat is another option but i pinned some T500 and the pip/bruising [formed a massive lump] lasted 3 weeks+ from one 2ml shot into my glute, so not too keen on it. Still have 18ml left :death:


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Have you seen Bill C's testing thread? It suggests that some of their stuff is under dosed.
> 
> IMO you are a mug if you trust any UGL.


Was the thread deleted or something? Tried looking, couldn't find it. Googled it, thought I'd found it, appears to have been deleted...?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

exalta said:


> Was the thread deleted or something? Tried looking, couldn't find it. Googled it, thought I'd found it, appears to have been deleted...?


Just done the same mate and it looks that way. Would like to know why, although I can probably guess anyway.

Send him a PM - sure he will tell you what he found out.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Err, yes you did.
> 
> Yes, it was addressed to you and anyone else. Apologies if the word 'mug' caused any offence. Substitute for 'silly billy' if you prefer.


 :lol: :lol: :laugh:

gotta love faceless folks on the internet

:yawn: :yawn:

:sleeping:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Damn it i got winny, 1rip, tren-e and mast-e in my stash...so a bit worried now tbh....just started on the 1rip today so will see how things go.
> 
> I had a bad reaction to nandtrotest last year, there is a thread on here, and back then no one wanted to listen as PC were highly regarded, surprising how things change within a space of 6 months!
> 
> ...


would use ROHM over PC as i know a few powerlifters using their TT400 & Multi-tren with scary results.

my 1-rip was defo underdosed with tren-ace, but i did have half a bottle of PC tren-en left from a cycle which i used after a few weeks cruising. Funny cus i did 1ml tren-en with 2ml GB test and the very same night i got nightmares are hot sweats, even felt tense that night when i usually start to relax. That was another reason i knew for a fact the 1-rip was pants!

wont be using PC in a hurry, and nor will alot of lads around my way.


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

I done 80mg of there dbol a day and there pants didn't gain a lb on over a month don't rate them at all. I think alpha pharma is the way forward ATM shame I can only get there test :-(


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I'm going for ROHM on my next cycle and maybe even switching over this cycle. Second injection gave me bad test flu (either that or an infection but injection site looks fine) and I injected on Saturday and I still feel sluggish and weak. Not good for a first cycle! I will be doing my third injection today with my other vial of PC test-e, will report back. This will definitely show if my gear is just contaminated or if it is the new standard but I'm pretty sure it isn't contaminated and unfortunately a lot of PC does result in bad pip/test flu it seems! A shame really as I heard such great things about them in the past.

EDIT: Not ruling out the possibility mine are fake but I highly doubt it, have checked the legit gear thread and everything is spot on right through to see through stopper, flip off tops, font etc etc...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im about to get in there mast e


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Im using their tren e and tbh i feel slightly lethargic but thats it, i get some crazy gym pumps bu havent seen that great results but im week 4 now, so lets see by end of cycle. On 200mg a week but i break out with shed loadsa sides on 250mg test e usually so wuda thought i would feel more extreme on this but nothing yet. Next cyxle im gna try rohm


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

sh!te


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

my source only supplies prochem....no issues


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rate!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

K1eran said:


> I done 80mg of there dbol a day and there pants didn't gain a lb on over a month don't rate them at all. I think alpha pharma is the way forward ATM shame I can only get there test :-(


is that you in your avi mate, could be why you didn't gain! haha 

in all honesty i was using their pro chem dbol, still am, for a kickstart. have gained half a stone or so, eating well. tbh not sure, i guess every roid acts differently on each person, but will use a different lab for dbol next time round just to be sure!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

anab0lic said:


> all of its underdosed


Buy more then, it's cheap enough lol


----------



## Jayboogie (Mar 23, 2012)

Rate.

Used:- Test E/P, D-Bol, Var, Tren A, Winny, Mast P, 1 Rip.

All were good compared to the only other UG I've used Lixus.

None are as good as pharma Sust. If Pharma was avIlable for everything else I would only use pharma.


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Used prochem on my last course an purely going on results didnt rate them! On previous cycles I used bio-chem and lixus and both gave better results.

I used prochem trentest,test p,tren a.

Now got my hands on some GB MEGATEST 400! presentation is great oil is nice an thin can't wait to start.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

All i have ever used, gained on average a stone of lean a year in close to 3 years


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Definitely rate, after GP best lab I've used test enth was great strength and libido wise, when I had to switch to Europharma libido crashed to fcuk as did strength.

I ran 1g tren ace along side 300mg pro Chem test enth and libido was dangerously high!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Rate it all they way, dont rate the 10mg var or winney, but thats because I like 50mg's pure greed


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Are pro chem now not rebranded as orbis labs? As these labs have sub brands most times. Believe it or not. Its marketing just like any other business !


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Dunno what the quality is like since the whole debacle some months ago but prior to that they were the best UGL going. Their Tren E was consistently brutal. Used their T400, Mast P, SuperTren; all super.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

synthasize said:


> recently used some of their prop immediately following on from a global britannic vial and i have to say the 'oomph' just wasnt there with the prochem.
> 
> i then moved to vishnu for my last 2 vials and they were remarkably better


Whatever happened to Vishnu pharma? They were being pushed on here last year, seemed to have good product and prices and then vanished.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Whatever happened to Vishnu pharma? They were being pushed on here last year, seemed to have good product and prices and then vanished.


Dont think anybody cares...its a PC thread :laugh:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

got 2 bottles of new batch testenate 300 to go with my rohm test400 and ttm, love the prochem its like butter


----------



## DefoDJ (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder if all the haters could say if its recent gear they are hating and visa versa ..


----------



## bigbudy (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone here recently use their tri tren 150?


----------



## Chris-s13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Prochem dbol was good


----------

